# [SOLVED] Why Are My Files and Folders Faded Out?



## LivMorf (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello,

A few days back, my computer became infected with a virus, and after finally being able to remove it, I find that the folder "My Documents" is faded out (which means that it is partially transparent) as well as the "Shared Documents." Moreover, all of my files in "My Documents" are simply gone, but when I go to "Recent History" (say, in Microsoft Word), the files are still there and alive and well. So what's going on here and what can be done about this?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Why Are My Files and Folders Faded Out?*

Sounds like the files were marked as hidden. You can right-click on one and select Properties to check the current file attribute settings.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Why Are My Files and Folders Faded Out?*

The Virus Hid all of your files. As JMPC said, right click Choose *Properties* and uncheck *Hide*. Also, go to *C:\Documents and Settings\[username]* and right click/*Properties* and uncheck* Hide* for *Startup Programs, My Documents, Favorites *and *Desktop* folders.


----------



## LivMorf (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why Are My Files and Folders Faded Out?*

Problem fixed. Thanks a bunch to you guys!


----------

